# Pedestrian route over river Segura from Marjal Guadamar



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please will one of you experienced Marjal Guadamar users settle an argument for us ?

Two separate people have told us that, IN SUMMER, it is possible to walk across the Segura river, on " stepping stones " to get to the other side and drastically reduce the distance to walk between the campsite and the town.

We know about the rough stone causeway that crosses the river on the cycle path near the big road bridge over the N322 and we know they are not referring to that causeway. We know about the bridge that crosses the wide irrigation channel downstream of the campsite.

The Segura outside the campsite is a wide and fully fledged river estuary, there are no barriers or weirs between it and the sea to stop the sea coming in.

Where are these stepping stones ?

G


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have not seen any Griz and I have walked via the concrete causeway before. Could they be refering to the point where all the Cormorants pearch, if so I would not like to try crossing there.
peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don' t know peedee. We've walked up and down looking and, in the unlikely event of the river being low enough to cross then you still have a steep bank to go down and then up.

If only one person had told us then I' d think we misunderstood but a Dutchman we met in town also told us. Both said you could not take bikes across only walk.

The receptionist here is adamant that there is no crossing but, it not being a very safe thing to do perhaps she would not advertise it anyway.

A mystery !

G


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

To be on the safe side You need to contact that old fella Moses who done the party trick of parting of the waters :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

This is where I think it could be. There is very little tidal variation in the river and it is quite shallow at this point. This picture was taken in the winter, the water could be very much lower in the summer?
peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I feel a Doh! moment coming on !

It must be shallow otherwise the cormorants and boats couldn' t be standing there. We' ll check to see if there are any tracks through the vegetation on either side. I bet it smells in summer. 

Thanks

G


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/CAMPING+MARJAL/@38.1033875,-0.6568651,160m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0xd63adb6a45a8c13:0xc349534a66c02c40

If you look at this picture in google maps their appears to be a line running diagonally across the river, could this be what you are looking for?

Ian


----------

